# One of my favorite layout tools



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. added to my (long and growing) wish list


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Using this in making my japanese joints ,
it's a very valuable addition to my tool box


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Hey Charles

Nice piece of kit

I have a couple but they are a plastic knock offs!


----------

